# The Name Of The Lord



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 29, 2005)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 264 *


*ijh mwrg ky gny jwih n kosw ] *
*hir kw nwmu aUhw sMig qosw ] *
*ijh pYfY mhw AMD gubwrw ] *
*hir kw nwmu sMig aujIAwrw ] *
*jhw pMiQ qyrw ko n is\wnU ] *
*hir kw nwmu qh nwil pCwnU ] *
*jh mhw BieAwn qpiq bhu Gwm ] *
*qh hir ky nwm kI qum aUpir Cwm ] *
*jhw iqRKw mn quJu AwkrKY ] *
*qh nwnk hir hir AMimRqu brKY ]4]*

*jih maarag kae ganae jaahi n kosaa || *
*har kaa naam oohaa sa(n)g thosaa || *
*jih paiddai mehaa a(n)dhh gubaaraa || *
*har kaa naam sa(n)g oujeeaaraa || *
*jehaa pa(n)thh thaeraa ko n sin(j)aanoo || *
*har kaa naam theh naal pashhaanoo || *
*jeh mehaa bhaeiaan thapath bahu ghaam || *
*theh har kae naam kee thum oopar shhaam || *
*jehaa thrikhaa man thujh aakarakhai || *
*theh naanak har har a(n)mrith barakhai ||4|| *


*On that path where the miles cannot be counted, *
*there, the Name of the Lord shall be your sustenance. *
*On that journey of total, pitch-black darkness, *
*the Name of the Lord shall be the Light with you. *
*On that journey where no one knows you, *
*with the Name of the Lord, you shall be recognized. *
*Where there is awesome and terrible heat and blazing sunshine, *
*there, the Name of the Lord will give you shade. *
*Where thirst, O my mind, torments you to cry out, *
*there, O Nanak, the Ambrosial Name, Har, Har, shall rain down upon you. ||4|| *

*http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?random=1 *


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

Bravo! :happy:


----------



## dalbirk (Jun 6, 2008)

I find this quite puzzling , u have written ' Jai Maha Mai Ki '  alongwith the name of Guru Granth sahib Ji . The Bani of Guru Granth sahib Ji is all about  One God , totally against the so called Devis & Devtas . It is now clear to all that the Devi - Devtas were nothing more than Brahmins themselves . In order to promote SELF - WORSHIP the Brahmins used to INTRODUCE some Devi Devta who shall fulfill the wishes of the devotee . The method of worship ' Karam - Kand ' was fixed by Brahmin himself . The Devotee used to do the needful ' Karam - Kand ' through the MIDDLEMAN Brahmin . The offerings were consumed by the Brahmin & in turn the Brahmin used to ask for some wish of the devotee from that IMAGINARY Devi - Devta . After the death of Brahmin , his family carried on the practice & dead Brahmin's picture or idol used to take its ( Devi - Devta's name's  ) place . Thus a Brahmin was ensured of his livlihood for countless generations , centuries & poor devotee got only imaginary fear & relentless exploitation .  The Vaishno Devi shrine in Katra ( jammu ) was introduced by a Brahmin Purohit in around the year 1370 & his family continued to carry on the practice till about 1989 when J & K governor Jagmohan interfered & set up the Vaishno Devi Shrine Board . The annual offering at the Shrine is about 200 crores . Imagine what sort of money the Purohits' family would have made in 620 yrs , when the Shrine was under their control . 
  Sikhs r Worshipper of One God only , Who Is Formless & Everlasting . Kindly keep Brahminism ( Brahmanvad ) & its exploting guiles out of Sikhism PLEASE .
 Regards , 
 Dalbir Singh


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

Dalbirk, I'm not related with that sort of things you described. 
I totally agree with all sikhizm points and views. 
I only have my Master who is Babaji and who love and admire sikhs very much and tell us that the sikhs religion is the only truthful religion in the world. 
I love my master.  He says "Jay MahaMaya Ki!" what means - "All glories to God Energy".
Love,
Julia


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2008)

Julia ji

*"Jay MahaMaya Ki!"

*What a great thing to say. God's energy -- because that is what it is -- His energy.  Dallbirk ji, correct me certainly if I misunderstand, but MahaMaya, is referring to Creation not to Maya the way we normally understand maya. Does the expression not convey the idea that You are the Lord of Creation? You are the the Greatness of Creation? Tell me what you think.

So altogether, I take this phrase to mean - All praise to You who are the Lord, the Greatness, the Energy of Creation itself -- not as direct translation, but what is meant in these words.


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

You are perfectly true, dear aad0002. That it is.


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

I also think - it doesn't matter what language to speak. Only what matters is THE TRUTH, which is described by Sikh's Gurus. 

I came to love of sikhizm as soon as I heard about it. As it always happens - you feel, that something - is YOURS, it is absolutely in your heart and is consonance with YOU.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 6, 2008)

*FOOD FOR THOUGHT:*

[FONT=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*WISDOM:* "*Who can not see God in all, does not see God at all."*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

Super sentence


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

You know, I happened to speak with a ISSKON member (krishnait they are called). It seemed to me that their understanding of God is far from truth. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jun 6, 2008)

*"Jay MahaMaya Ki!"

Eka Mai jugat viaae, Tin Chelle Parvaan ? 

Sounds familiar!
*


----------



## Julia (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't understand what you mean, dear *Ekmusafir_ajnabi*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2008)

ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
*                  eaekaa maaee jugath viaaee thin chaelae paravaan ||*
                                                  The One Divine Mother conceived and gave birth to the three deities

More of the shabad will help make sense of the meaning. It is from Jap(u)ji Sahib

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
 

 ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੨੯॥ 
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||29||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||29||
 

 ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
eaekaa maaee jugath viaaee thin chaelae paravaan ||
The One Divine Mother conceived and gave birth to the three deities.
 

 ਇਕੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਲਾਏ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ ॥ 
eik sansaaree eik bhanddaaree eik laaeae dheebaan ||
One, the Creator of the World; One, the Sustainer; and One, the Destroyer.
 

 ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਚਲਾਵੈ ਜਿਵ ਹੋਵੈ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ ॥ 
jiv this bhaavai thivai chalaavai jiv hovai furamaan ||
He makes things happen according to the Pleasure of His Will. Such is His Celestial Order.
 

ਓਹੁ ਵੇਖੈ ਓਨਾ ਨਦਰਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਏਹੁ ਵਿਡਾਣੁ ॥ 
ouhu vaekhai ounaa nadhar n aavai bahuthaa eaehu viddaan ||
He watches over all, but none see Him. How wonderful this is!
 

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jun 6, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
> *                  eaekaa maaee jugath viaaee thin chaelae paravaan ||*
> The One Divine Mother conceived and gave birth to the three deities
> 
> ...


  The above shabad is a response to the common fallacy of the time that there is one Mai (Divine Mother) who devised a system by concieving/giving birth to three deities.  One being the creator(Bhrama), One, the sustainer(Bishan) and One , the Destroyer(Mahesh). Hence they were accepted as three primary Gods. 

This concoction was used in a way to explain the creation. Guru Nanak Dev is telling us that this is not the Cellestial order. The source of these three energies / power lies beyond this concept. Even if for the sake of understanding accept these three channels, they on their own are insignificant. Guru ji say" I bow to that Energy source/God that is beyond these three Deities. The source that operates through these channels. 

The "MaHamai" in Hinduism is only conceptual.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2008)

Ekmusafir ji

I also take that to be the meaning of the shabad. "I humbly bow to Him" --- if not we would become hopelessly mired in discussions of who is the mother and who is the father on the most excruciating, literal level.

Mahalmaya. His Creative Energy. 
 He makes things happen according to the Pleasure of His Will. Such is His Celestial Order.

---------------------------------
You left out the beginning of the shabad at the start of the quote

 ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
 

 ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੨੯॥ 
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||29||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||29||

Were you pointing out that the confusion arises with the verse, 

ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
*                  eaekaa maaee jugath viaaee thin chaelae paravaan ||*
                                                  The One Divine Mother conceived and gave birth to the three deities

Which in turn gives rise to misinterpretations? 

 
Fateh!


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes Aad ji, the Bow is to the Master of the Energies.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2008)

Well for once there is closure for now.


----------



## Sunandha Kaur (Jul 16, 2008)

Dear All,

Gur Fateh.
I apologise if I am off this topic but I truly appreciate if someone could actually
give me a list of all the names used in SGGS Ji for Waheguru like Ram, Allah, Gopal etc.
I need to do some references for my self-study.

Thank You & Gur Fateh


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunandha Kaur Ji,

Here are some of them:-

1 - Onkar
2 - Akal Purkh 
3 - Allah
4 - Ishwar
5 - Saain
6 - Satgur
7 - Sahib
8 - Swami
9 - Hari, Har
10 - Kant
11 - Kareem
12 - Kartar
13 - Khasam
14 - Khudaa
15 - Gurdev
16 - Gosain
17 - Gopal
18 - Govind
19 - Jagdish
20 - Thakur
21 - Deen Dyal
22 - Daata
23 - Narain
24 - Nirankar
25 - Nath
26 - Patsah
27 - Parbraham
28 - Pritam
29 - Prabhu
30 Parvardgaar
31 Parmesar
32 Pranpat
33 Babul
34 Banwari
35 Beethla
36 Balram
37 Bhagauti
38 Bhagwant
39 Bhagwan
40 Murari
41 Maadho
42 Ram
43 Ramiya
44 Rabb
45 Rahim
46 Vaheguru


----------



## Sunandha Kaur (Jul 16, 2008)

Gur Fateh.
Namjap Ji, thank you so much for the list.
Truly appreciate it.

Guru Kirpa.


----------

